# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Kur jane bere emerime me baze krahinore?

## shitesi

Rrjedhimisht kush po i percan Shqiptaret?

----------


## Wordless

> Rrjedhimisht kush po i percan Shqiptaret?


Paraja...!

p.s

Në kohë të Edit, se Saliu i kishte pothuajse të tërë Jugorë në qeverri !! Do jetë nga jugu Saliu dhe na hiqet si Tropojan  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Meriamun

Partite ne Shqiperi jane promotore te krahinizmit dhe nepotizmit. Mendoj te dyja palet kane bere dicka te tille. Kjo ndodh sepse shqiptaret jane shume te ndjeshem per rrethin e tyre familjar, miqesor dhe krahinor.

----------


## shitesi

> Paraja...!
> 
> p.s
> 
> Në kohë të Edit, se Saliu i kishte pothuajse të tërë Jugorë në qeverri !! Do jetë nga jugu Saliu dhe na hiqet si Tropojan



Ne fakt nje nga shkaqet qe humbi sala ishin pikerisht keto emerime dhe jo vetem.Por problemi i vertet nuk jane keto emerime por teprimi me to qe sipas meje mund te jete i qellimshem....Puna arriti deri aty sa filloj diskutimi per ndryshimin e gjuhes zyrtare Shqipe...

----------

